# Whats a good pre-workout meal?



## 1993Laborde (Aug 11, 2008)

Any ideas of a good preworkout meal?

and how long shud i eat before workout?


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 11, 2008)

*My pre-workout meal have in mind i'm bulking right now, is around 800-1000cals, i usually have, protein shake, skim milk, 5-6 egg whites 1 whole egg, whole wheat toast 1-2 slices, one serving of oatmeal,one serving of cap'n crunch and i have a great workout mite add one or two spoons of peanut butter too  *


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 11, 2008)

You should eat a pre workout meal anywhere from 30 minutes to three hours before your workout depending on your type of workout and weither or not you get sick to your stomach or vomit during lifting.

Ideally you want moderate to low bulk, complex carbohydrates and a moderate amount of protein (not so much protein that you feel heavy).

Kashi Go Lean crunch with skim milk and maybe a banana is a good preworkout meal.

Or scrambled eggs with ezekial bread. 

Or oatmeal with milk, protein powder and a fruit.

Etc., etc. 

If you are cutting or maintaining you don't need more than 300-500 calories pre workout.

Actually, even if you're trying to gain, you still probably don't need a crazy amount of calories (like 1,000) right before your workout.

It has been well established that eating more than 600 calories in one sitting can have a sedative effect which might slow you down during your workout.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 11, 2008)

allnaturalmyass said:


> *My pre-workout meal have in mind i'm bulking right now, is around 800-1000cals, i usually have, protein shake, skim milk, 5-6 egg whites 1 whole egg, whole wheat toast 1-2 slices, one serving of oatmeal,one serving of cap'n crunch and i have a great workout mite add one or two spoons of peanut butter too  *



Holy c***.

That would knock me on my butt for hours.

A lot of people wouldn't be able to workout with that much food (esp protein) in their stomach.


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 11, 2008)

3 beers for a 200lb-ish man


----------



## Mclovin (Aug 11, 2008)

I usually have something like two pieces of Low GI toast with maybe Cottage cheese or peanut butter and plenty of water.  About 30-40 mins later i have 3 scoops of BSN NO-explode (75cal of carbs) with about 1 litre of water and after i pee which is about 30-40 mins later i have a piece of fruit and start my work out.  Usually i have all the energy i want and more.

First time i tried this i wasnt thinking properly and when reading my previous training sessions notes i acidentally loaded the total weight on each side of the bar, rather than half on each side.. I did 15 reps and thought it was a bit light and then realised what i had acutally done   I was making good progress then, but probably not that much lol i put it down to having plenty of energy available and there being lots of stimulants in NO-explode. It felt great though 

After i work out i have 2 scoops of good quality protein powder, Some fruit to get some fast carbs/sugars and 1/2 my daily dose of creatine, all blended (except the fruit) with 300ml water 20grams of milo and 100ml of lowfat milk Yum!


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 12, 2008)

VanessaNicole said:


> Holy c***.
> 
> That would knock me on my butt for hours.
> 
> A lot of people wouldn't be able to workout with that much food (esp protein) in their stomach.




 yeah but i don't tend to vomit or get sick from working out on this ive been doing it for the past 5 months.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 12, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> 3 beers for a 200lb-ish man



I thought it was four.


I normally don't eat any earlier than two hours before workouts....even then, I keep it light. I like to work on an empty stomach.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 12, 2008)

I have oats+protein powder+banana+peanutbutter ~1-1.5 hr prior my wo.


----------



## seems (Oct 7, 2008)

Do we have to eat before work out? can't we do that with empty stomach?


----------

